# Spirit's High Voltage Prop door hack



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you need to open the box lid once you've disabled the spring from the post, do NOT try to force the door open at any point. Instead you want to insert your batteries in the prop, turn it On, and throw the knife switch to trigger. Let the prop get through it's cycle of sounds and lights to the point where the prop would have popped the door open and then quickly pull out a battery, stopping the cycle in progress. At this point you can easily open the door and make whatever repairs to the LEDs or other parts or reinstall the spring loop and screw should you want to have the prop fully operational again. Whatever you do don't apply force to the door, just reinsert the batteries and turn the prop ON again and retrigger.


Here's a video of the prop triggered with the Door disabled. Finally no popping door, no fake skull, probably extending the life of the prop from kids constantly triggering it and trying to push the door closed.


----------

